# Loan - Cabot Financial



## tipp123 (21 Apr 2020)

Hi,

I had an Ulster Bank loan that I failed to pay in 2008.

This loadnwas "sold" to Debitask and it now currently with Cabot.

I was paying 10E a week since than, stupid low amount I know but i was young and didnt care. 

This loan will be paid off Aug 2020.

My question is, when does the 5 year cycle start, when I pay the loan off or when it was sold to Debitask?


----------



## vandriver (21 Apr 2020)

I believe it's when the loan is paid off.


----------

